# Do babies count toward occupancy...



## CMorris72 (Apr 19, 2011)

We have a family of four soon to be five... I see most units on II for getaways and probably exchanges are 1 bedrooms which have a max occupancy of 4 but would probably be large enough for us.

Would we get turned down upon arrival at the resort if we booked a 1BR which listed a max occupancy of 4... or is it like airplanes where if they are under 2 it doesn't count.  I'm sure someone out there has some experience with this!

Also general question would most resorts have cribs available?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

Most resorts will allow 4 + an infant, but you should call directly and ask.  Some have cribs, and some do not.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2011)

It might also be time to start looking at 2BR units.  Our family of 5 (four and an infant) really enjoys the extra space.  Enough so that we would probably take a 2BR unit at a less desirable timeshare rather than a 1BR at a top notch one.

The transition from 4 to 5 was a major reason we started looking at timeshares.  Many hotels only allow 4 in a room (and many overseas just allow 2 or 3).


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 19, 2011)

CMorris72 said:


> We have a family of four soon to be five... I see most units on II for getaways and probably exchanges are 1 bedrooms which have a max occupancy of 4 but would probably be large enough for us.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



Resorts don't set occupancy limits - fire codes/marshals do.  A human - baby or not - is a legal occupant.  You will need units with accommodations of 5 or more to be within the law & be safe.  It's a rule that is best not ignored.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 19, 2011)

> It might also be time to start looking at 2BR units.


Agreed.  My family of four *can* fit in a 1BR unit.  But, it's qualitatively more comfortable for us all to be in a unit with two sleeping spaces separate from the living area.



> Resorts don't set occupancy limits - fire codes/marshals do.


This is true, but many "occupancy four" units do allow a fifth person who is a toddler/infant, and that's sanctioned by the applicable fire marshal.  The Disney resorts are one such example.

So, call the resort to see what their policy (er, fire marshal) says, but get the 2BR anyway and be happy.


----------

